# funny halloween stories '09



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

does anyone have any funny/ embarrassing stories from this past year

heres mine: i open the door to see two young people i guess i assumed they were older teens until i noticed that they weren't there for them self but they had a daughter!!! that couldn't have been older the 2. 

after closing the door i realized how strange it was that i look blankly at these people for a few awkward seconds i sure felt embarrassed but in my defense they were very young to be parents


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Here's one:
My friend, operating the magic mirror, started singing that "Pokerface" song to the TOTs waiting for their candy, and one of the TOTs goes "hey, that's Michael Jackson!"
*facepalm*


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ran out of premade treat bags, so I started giving out huge handfuls of pixie sticks & gummy earthworms. A group of 14 year olds acted like I was giving them gold, saying over & over, "This house is the BEST! I love you! THANK YOU". LOL.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

As I was handing out candy on Saturday, a young boy asked me if I were a man or a woman. I was in costume and made up - long white wig, heavy eye shadow and darkened brows, and choker around the throat. The dress I was wearing, though low in the neckline, showed nothing (which is kind of what I already have anyway - no one would ever mistake me for Dolly Parton's sister). Anyway, he was either being a smartass or he took my outfit for classic drag queen wear.

Speaking of drag queens, about the time we were starting to tear down, a very flamboyant "vampire" showed up at our door looking for the party he thought was there. Turned out he got dropped on the wrong street and must have figured, with everything we had in the yard, he was at the right place. He was most charming and we eventually got him pointed in the right direction after a phone call to his friends - which I made for him because he had no minutes left on his cell phone and he didn't want to get his makeup on my phone.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

we had a lot of people ask if they could go thru again, but one kid asked if he could go again and I said "sure you can, go as many times as you like, becasue it won't be here next year!" so he ran thru it about 15 times till his mom dragged him out.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Three boys, about age 13 I would guess, came to my haunt dressed as women, but not goofy looking women like most men who dress as women on Halloween do, these boys looked like real girls, until they spoke. I did a bit of a double take. I'm not sure of their story, but if anyone of them are trans, they got a really good head start on the transformation....


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

i have one neighbor who takes pictures of her granddaughters in my cemetary each year. She was all excited because I changed the headstones this year LOL.

2nd one was the kid afraid to come through the yard. He was dressed up like a zombie, his makeup was MUCH scarier then almost everything in my yard, but he was still afraid. LOL


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

Had a few people mention how nice it was for my 6 year old son to chaperone some groups through the haunt but then remarked how odd it was that once they were at the grand finale - he disappeared. I guess he was just serving them up, lol.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

The only weird thing that happen was during the Halloween night, our neighbor, who is kiddy corner from us and in her 60 or 70s, started to walk toward our house. My girlfriend though she might be out of candy and answered the door. The old lady said, I have come to trick or treat. But in return gave us candy at the door. I think she just wanted to come over and say hello. I have never been trick or treated and actually got candy in return. It defeats the purpose if you ask me.


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

I dress as a Vampire, and I have a goblet of blood in my hand (cherry pie filling and a little water mixed in a blender until liquid) I drink and let it drip down my chin, Kids always ask if it is real. I say to them on Halloween everything is real. Then I ask if they would like some and as they back away ans shudder they always say NO.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

On Thursday, I was working on a few things for that day. Around 2 p.m., I decided to go outside and clean up the leaves in the back yard (there was alot so I was out there for 2 hours mulching and raking leaves. At 4 p.m., I go in the house tired but happy that the yard is cleaned up and I decide to have a glass of wine and chill in front of the tube when my mother-in-law shows up and says, "I know I'm a day early but I didn't know if you saw the town paper." She's 84 years old and still get around well - little crazy, but that's a given. I look at her and said that Halloween was on Saturday not Friday. She shows me the paper which has the date for TOTing in my town as "Friday, 2-7 p.m.". All the other towns are also listed as Friday with the same times or earlier.  As you can imagine the anxiety/panic hit my chest like a freight train. I can't even tell you what she said after that or what the rest of the conversation was about. 

Once she left (around 6 p.m.), I sat there with anxiety/panic and thought of all the things I was supposed to do on Friday to get ready for Saturday. I was shaking at this time. I went to the bank, food shopping, Sam's Club, the mall and the liquor store in 1 hour 46 minutes. While I was at the liquor store, I just starting bitching that I am going to the council meeting and letting these people know how mad I am. The storeowner says to me that the paper date was a typo and TOTing is on Saturday, 2-7. When I got home I told hubby the story and didn't know whether to believe anyone about the typo. He calls a friend of our who works at the paper and they confirmed it was a typo in the paper. 

At that time, I was relieved, happy, tired, and still shaking from the after affects. I starting drinking what I bought. I did have to go back to the liquor store the following day to thank them for letting me know and to buy more booze.:googly:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We had a young boy and girl ToT with their Mom end up being afraid to come up to the door. With some help from Roxy the girl finally went up, but the boy was still scared. I was dressed as the Reaper and took off my mask and showed him the Zombie Grave Escape and let him press the button to trigger it (I had it on a remote) and then he finally was brave enough to go to the door with his Mom.


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

I had a couple of toughguy - young teen/pre-teen boys with a younger sister in tow who came up and I welcomed them and pointed the way into the haunt. The leader started in then asked "is this going to be some thing with stuff jumping out at us and stuff?" I told him that might be the case and he turned around and told me how they were in a big hurry to catch up with somebody and then they left and told me they'd come back next year. I was chuckling and told them I'd save it for them.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Kouma and I had a girl (7-9ish) that made it past everything and was 3 steps away from me and the candy but would not come any further because of the gemmy vampire behind me. She left without candy.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

A friend of mine from Weight Watchers told me yesterday that a couple of older teenagers (about 15 years) came to his place ToTing. When asked if they thought they were too old to ToT, one of them replied, "With the state of the current economy, they will take any opportunity to score free candy." My friend ended up giving them some free candy and 5 bucks each for their ingenuity of response.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

On Halloween some of the parents who were walking with their children brought their dogs with them. Some of the dogs were dressed in costumes. I asked one guy if I could give his lab (who was dressed in a bumble bee costume) a biscuit. He asked me, "Would you really do that?" I said of course because anyone who comes in costume should get a treat. This was the first Halloween that I gave dog bones out.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Monday afternoon a group of kids on their way home from school stopped by my house to check out our yard (still set up). They were pushing the smallest boy up the trail as he pretended to protest. They must not have expected someone to come to the door because when I did, they all looked startled and said, "ummmm... Trick-or-Treat???" The basket of ToT goodies was still on the table by the door, so without missing a beat, I handed them handfulls of candy. It was great. 

...The next day, some religion peddlers came by to ask me if I consider myself a satan worshiper, not so great.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Right in the middle of a very slow period a lone white car pulls up and parks in street. Mom and dad remain in vehicle, girl & her best friend (both 10 yrs old - perfect age, they are scared of a leaf blowing across the ground). After quite a few scares in the graveyard, the two girls proceed into the house (more screams issue) then finally into the garage. During this time, dad gets out of car and approaches Kevin (worker pictured below - cant find a night pic of him right now)








and asks him to go sit in the backseat of their car (of course he does).
Girls finally make it out of garage and heading down the driveway where I perform another quick scare, after they scream they turn around and tell me how much fun they had, thanks, and so on. They go skipping down the road to their car, open the doors and jump right in. LOUD screams now filled the night and next thing I saw was the 2 girls running down the road.

Best part, sunday afternoon, both girls, mom & dad return to my house just to say thank you, how much fun they had, and how much they are looking forward to next year.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

fick209- priceless!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

nixie said:


> ...The next day, some religion peddlers came by to ask me if I consider myself a satan worshiper, not so great.


Spooky1 would have said "I'm too busy sacrificing a goat to answer that question"


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

I was happy that our family including my 90 year old Nana could particapte this year. As with last year, I was dressed as a grey Victorian ghost and used some make up to make my face pale and spray dyed my hair white. During the night a group of young girls approached and one of them asked if people live in the graveyard. Of course told her yes and that I lived there. She than asks if she could walk through me. Slack jawed and about to laugh, I told her no because I was too tired. She informed me that she would return later.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 would have said "I'm too busy sacrificing a goat to answer that question"


lmao!! I wish I hadn't been so dumbfounded so I could have come up with something clever like that!


----------



## RavensHollow (Nov 3, 2009)

Dog biscuits! What a great idea, I know I saw some dogs this year I'll have to make sure the little ToT candy girl has some next year.

I think my favorite comment this year was from teenage girl who came through about 7 or so times bring new friends each time. On one of her trips she told a friend as they passed though "Grandpa's Room" a friend of mine in very gaunt makeup staring blankly at a static tv, that "This is the guy that's going to give me nightmares." We also had two little girls who walked in and saw him and ran as fast as they could out the way the came. My friend is such a mild mannered guy I never thought I'd get so many scares out of him!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

fick209 said:


> Right in the middle of a very slow period a lone white car pulls up and parks in street. Mom and dad remain in vehicle, girl & her best friend (both 10 yrs old - perfect age, they are scared of a leaf blowing across the ground). After quite a few scares in the graveyard, the two girls proceed into the house (more screams issue) then finally into the garage. During this time, dad gets out of car and approaches Kevin (worker pictured below - cant find a night pic of him right now)
> 
> and asks him to go sit in the backseat of their car (of course he does).
> Girls finally make it out of garage and heading down the driveway where I perform another quick scare, after they scream they turn around and tell me how much fun they had, thanks, and so on. They go skipping down the road to their car, open the doors and jump right in. LOUD screams now filled the night and next thing I saw was the 2 girls running down the road.
> ...


LMAO! i would have loved to see that!

i only have 2 funny stories for this year.
This year i decided to go help out my cousins at their haunted maze. There was a little boy dressed as the Evil Spider man from the last Spiderman movie. Any way, he went into the maze when it was his turn and i let him enter. Now, my BIL was in there dressed up in a hockey mask with a bloody knife.

When my BIL jumped out at him, he screamed turned to run and ran into a pole. Next thing i know this little boy comes running out and clings to me.

I felt bad but it must have been pretty funny to see.

the other one was my cousin who was dressed as Beetle Juice. He's a prankster.

anyway, i was sitting in the front seat of my sisters car talking on the phone when he swings around to my side of the car and scared the **** out of me. of course follwing several curse words that never come out of my mouth with children present. I chased him back to the party. My sister stopped me telling me not to 'make a scene' and sent me back to the car.

I'm not mad anymore about it and i really wasn't mad then. I respect that fact that it was a harmless prank and no harm was done. (but i am still looking for the chance to get him back)


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

We had a couple funny stories...

One little boy (about 4-5) must have been told it was okay to walk through the yard because none of it was real. He walked up and started pointing at everything in the yard saying "I'm not scared cause you're not real, and that's not real, and that's not real," etc. He made it to the porch, got his candy and started down the rest of the path. He set off my Gemmy Jason, and when that machete started swinging, he forgot that he wasn't scared and took off running down the yard. 

My husband and I dress up as gothic vampires every year. He had a little boy tell him his Batman costume was really good. My husband was kind of offended when he asked me "do I look like freaking Batman??"

One "guest" to the haunt (too old to trick or treat, but still in a costume wanting candy" came up the driveway and said that none of this was scary and we couldn't scare him. He walked past my headless bride, who of course started into her "There you are" phrase. That definitely made him jump, and he quit talking about how he couldn't be scared.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

When the ringmaster/barker let a group into the foyer shack, the old gypsy would give them the "terrible danger" schtick and send them into the haunt proper. They'd first pass the concessioneer's table, then pass the static dummy I was hiding behind, then pass 3 static props and start down a dark hallway to the kitchen where the Screamer and I would do our double-whammy. This one group never even made it to the hallway. 3 high school girls, holding onto each other in a deathgrip knot, never made it past the static props next to my hidey-hole. They turned around and begged to be let back out. The concessioneer, the barker, the gypsy, the screamer, and I tried to convince them that the only way out was forward; they wouldn't go. The gypsy did the "spell of protection" thing, no avail. One was pleading that she was going to pee herself, one started to cry (remember, these are teenagers). We relented and reluctantly let them back out, hanging our heads like "Oh, all right"... as soon as they were out the door, we were high-fiving each other and pumping our fists in the air in jubilation. Every scare is a victory, but this was a total rout.... they retreated before we ever got the chance to engage them. Their loss... it was a hell of a haunt they missed out on.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

I have 2 stories:

The first room you came into in the haunt was a portrait galley with an 11 watt flicker light. You would then turn 180 degress into a pitch-black corridor. The center portrait in the galley was a drop panel that I was stationed behind. Two 40-something ladies came in and, reluctant to turn the corner into that corridor, were standing inches in front of the drop panel debating on if they should keep going or try to get out the entrance. I was watching them through my peep-hole telling my co-workers in the haunt that we had some stragglers in the front via our 2-way headsets. I let them hang out for a good 2 minutes, and just when they got up the courage to continue and looked directly at the drop panel..."BANG!", down it comes and I lunged out at them! They both fell on their asses screaming. They took off into the corridor and ran into the "physco in a stupid bear suit" that we came up with at the last minute (hey it worked!)...more loud screams. Into the butcher shop they ran screaming all the way, only to meet my 300 lb. buddy dressed as a zombie butcher. They fell again screaming. Then it was my other buddy who is 6'4'' armed with a chainsaw in a room lit with a strobe light. They are hysterical by now. They finally made it out alive and we were all laughing our asses off! By the way, the guy watching the exit said that it appeared that one of them peed their pants. Good Times!

Second story is a smart aleck teenage boy came in with two girls. He was being completely obnoxious, making fun of everything talking about how "lame" it was, until he met Cody, the big guy with the chainsaw. Cody stood up and fired up the saw and lunged forward, sending the poor guy screaming.....right through one of my walls! Thank goodness he didn't get hurt, but we did have to shut down for a few minutes to do a quick wellfare check on him and fix the wall. We turned the lights on and escorted him out. He said "OK, you scared me, that was good". Like a said, we had 2-way radios, so I had one of my actors go out the entrance and get him again as he walked down my driveway, sending him on a remarkably fast 20 yard dash down the street. Once again, laughter ensued..not only by us, but by the folks waiting in line to enter. That's when our attendance really began to ramp up!


----------



## yblehsspot (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok I have 3 stories.
Last halloween we were at the haunted house we go to every year, even though it's not very scary and my mom worked there so she knows every hiding place. Well they have this box they always put out for the people waiting. There's a X of foam that you stick your hand through and feel for whatever they put in there..its supossed to scare you but its always one of those ferret toys thats the ball with the feather on it. I'm a sorta young looking 15 year old, well I was 14 at the time and there were all these 11th and 12th graders who wouldn't stick their hand in the box. So my mom and I had a plan..I would walk up stick my hand in and scream "ow" or "ouch".. So I pushed past the older kids infront of it and just stuck my hand in, I decided I wouldn't even reach the bottom of the box because it would take too much time. So I ended up sticking my hand in, screaming at the top of my lungs and pulling my hand out/jumping back..in the process knocking the string above it that holds the dividers for the lines over and having everyone stare at me..but hey everyone went up after that to try. What made it even funnier was there was only a toy monster truck and like a lego 

My next one is from when we were walking through a pitch black maze. My mom is not a fan of tiny places and narrow mazes aern't quite her thing. So she was practily running to find her way out while holding her hands out at sorta a chest level and it being too dark to see. I'm a person who can sense really easy when someone's watching me/pretty close to me..and she had slowed down and I could sense she was leading us around a corner but she didn't know it was a corner, well she thought it was a corner to the right and it really was a corner to the left.. and she ended up sorta pushing the kid who was in the corner trying to scare us, right in the chest, but it was kinda almost like pushing lightly...I can only imangime what was going through the poor kids' mind "omg who is this strange person feeling up my chest?" It was alot funnier when we were there 

Ad my last one (well 2)was from a haunted house that was partly in a corn maze type thing. I've been raised to always wear black at a haunted house because it makes it harder for people to see you to scare you. We were in the corn maze part and it was dark out and my mom and I were trying to find our way out. We could see someone in black with a white mask on turn the corner and start walking towards us..the kid is talking about something that has to do with his job and he took his mark off thinking we worked there..long story short we got a "oh my god I'm sooo sorry" and him rushing to put his mask on LOL!! And then at another, a guy dressed up tried to grab our arms to lead us the way to the hidden door to the back thinking we were new people working there and trying to find the back room...

ahh good times good times..I love halloween and fall in general....too bad it's only once a year


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

The Archivist said:


> A friend of mine from Weight Watchers told me yesterday that a couple of older teenagers (about 15 years) came to his place ToTing. When asked if they thought they were too old to ToT, one of them replied, "With the state of the current economy, they will take any opportunity to score free candy." My friend ended up giving them some free candy and 5 bucks each for their ingenuity of response.


That's a great answer! Clever on their parts!



Da Weiner said:


> On Halloween some of the parents who were walking with their children brought their dogs with them. Some of the dogs were dressed in costumes. I asked one guy if I could give his lab (who was dressed in a bumble bee costume) a biscuit. He asked me, "Would you really do that?" I said of course because anyone who comes in costume should get a treat. This was the first Halloween that I gave dog bones out.


My sister & I always take her husky/lab with us while taking my daughter & niece TOTing and that dog scores every year! Lots of people give out dog biscuits!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

We took my 10 year old son trick or treating this year and went through a home haunt. There were about 5 or 6 kids in the group that went through with my son. All was well until he started telling kids how all of the props worked, then the actors took notice of him. Apparently, they had some sort of communications system in place, because by the time he got to the door of the house, the guy who had built the haunt was there and wanted to ask him how he knew how the props worked. So, my son told him that I build props all year , and then turned and waved me over. Now I have a new friend who likes to build props, and my kid gets to "help" any time he wants.


----------

